# Server 2012 eval won't....



## Algreen (Feb 26, 2013)

I cant get a VM to boot from my DVD I have installed Server 2012 Trial version on. The download of the server seems to have happened just fine, the boot order of the VM is set to boot from the DVD first and ll other settings regarding the VM are in keeping with my host computer's capabilities.

However, when I go to "Start" on the VM screen I get a message: "FATAL: Could not read from the boot medium! System halted"

At one point I did have the server loaded in to a VM and I went through the installation process, but when it was done it wanted me to press Ctrl+Alt+Del which took me to my host Switch User, Start Task Mngr etc screen and not the log in screen of the VM.

Anyone know what the problem might be?????


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Windows server 2012 is 64 bit only, which VM system are you using?


----------



## Algreen (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry, thanks for reply, I was being silly!!! All is well now....


----------

